# So, it's true....



## jimana143 (May 3, 2014)

I have been spreading rinse water and old dried morels in our backyard hoping it will grow someday, and there it is morels popping at our kitchen back porch. I saw some stumps that my husband unconsciously mowed over them.


----------



## mellowmushiestl (Mar 30, 2017)

How long did it take for them to finally show up? I just started dumping my morel water near a big elm tree. Hoping for the same results


----------



## jimana143 (May 3, 2014)

Not very long, just 6 shy years...LOL! Anyway, we moved to this house fall of 2010. The house is surrounded by trees, mostly elms. I read that if you spread the salt water that you soaked the morels on the yard it will yield later on, so I have been doing this since then, so its really true. I found 6 pretty good sized greys so far, I'm trying to keep the moisture on the ground by spraying water to see if more will come up. And it is also true that if there is enough moisture and sunlight it will grow.


----------



## MycoBean (Apr 10, 2017)

This tale goes back very many years.problem is even still today nobody can provide evidence that they would not be there without your efforts.correlation is not causation.there are thousands of people myself among them that get Morels in their yard with no such trick or is just the wonder if nature in my opinion.enjoy those!


----------



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

if you have elms....then that is a good reason you have morels...not saying or nay/saying....just saying ...that true might not be true


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

In any case, it's a good practice to return the trimmings and water to the earth. Congrats on your finds, Jimana. I found 2 in my yard Friday (in town), and my neighbor found about 40; all were associated with elms.


----------

